# Kathrine with FlyFishingLover 8-4



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Lake Katherine - Met up with BFT's FlyFishingLover at 3:30pm. We decided to hit Lake Kathrine for some brookie action. On the way up I saw the same guy I did last sunday and he got the skunk.......again. So we got up there by 6pm and started casting. I threw a gold blue fox and had a bite within 3 casts. Well that was it for the next 45 mins.

So we switched to flies and I got a brookie on the dry within minutes. I managed 8 brook trout and FFL got 5. I managed one brookie on a zebra midge in olive color. I tried a olive mini bunny with no love. Guess they are not like the cutty's of white pine. We left at 9:30pm and had a great time hiking down in the dark.

Katherine with a K?









The 1st brookie of mine









The summit of Sunset Peak and a brookie of mine 









FFL tickles fish....I could swear I heard the fish laughing!









A brookie of mine and the summit of Sunset Peak









My brookie enjoying the sunset with me


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Good job getting them on dries a lot lately. It's something I tend to shy away from, usually using sinking line, but that monkey's starting to get heavy. 

As we already discussed in another place though, it's a bunk sign.

Krazy misspelling by the maker of that sign (ski bum?). Funny how that's the only place where you can find it spelled with a "K" and that Will Brighton's wife was named Catherine with a "C" and that the DWR spells it with a "C" and the trail map at Brighton, and...etc.

1 sign vs tons of data to the contrary and you still side with the sign? Perhaps someone else should have attempted to correct you and you'd have received it better.

Anyway, nice pics, like usual. Pretty place.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

LOAH said:


> Good job getting them on dries a lot lately. It's something I tend to shy away from, usually using sinking line, but that monkey's starting to get heavy.
> 
> As we already discussed in another place though, it's a bunk sign.
> 
> ...


Oh I think you are taking it personal. Perhaps a joke gone too far? Forest service guys aint the brightest bulbs if you catch my drift. Had a few opprotunities to do volunteer trail crew with them many years ago and well lets just say I am not surprised by the sign.

Anyway I just got sinking line the morning of the white pine adventure. Still debating whether or not that is ok with the rocky shores? Probably is. Dries take patience as you miss quite a bit of stikes. Dries are just so much fun though.....really addicting!!!!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I must chime in to say that I do appreciate your improved handling techniques as of late. I know several criticized over handling with the gills and throwing them in the dirt; I think it certainly helps in fish mortality in practicing C&R that I also appreciate! Good work guys!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I would like to chime in as well.

It amazed me how far I had to scroll down to reach the point where your hair actually attached to your head. After measuring the 5 clicks it took, I must say I am impressed


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

tye dye twins said:


> LOAH said:
> 
> 
> > Good job getting them on dries a lot lately. It's something I tend to shy away from, usually using sinking line, but that monkey's starting to get heavy.
> ...


Oh I think you are taking it personal. Perhaps a joke gone too far? Forest service guys aint the brightest bulbs if you catch my drift. Had a few opprotunities to do volunteer trail crew with them many years ago and well lets just say I am not surprised by the sign.

Anyway I just got sinking line the morning of the white pine adventure. Still debating whether or not that is ok with the rocky shores? Probably is. Dries take patience as you miss quite a bit of stikes. Dries are just so much fun though.....really addicting!!!![/quote

You guys are ones to talk about taking things too personal don't you think? And about calling people dumb? Maybe you should look in the mirror.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

On another note, was it court ordered volunteer trail crew? Aka community service?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Guys, this one is quickly taking a hard turn south due to who knows what related story from who knows when, which makes it really confusing for those of us who just frequent the forums to edumacate ourselves to hunt and fish better, compared to those who come on here at night as the soap operas only air in the day time. Let's please drop the drama, personal accusations and innuendos and keep the discussion on topic, fishing, not a, b, c or d.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

martymcfly73 said:


> On another note, was it court ordered volunteer trail crew? Aka community service?


No it was for a Salt Lake Community College class called "enviormental science". Most of us did a "eviormental fair" but I wanted to get in the great outdoors. So I saw Alta ski area had some volunteer stuff to do with "The Friends of Alta". I did an invassive weed pull, bulit the trail that goes from the devils castle albion campground to the cathrine pass trial as an alternate route (hey that goes to Lake kathrine), and the trail on the south facing (north side) to connect with the cardiff pass trail.

It was also a great opprotunity to get personal imput into the forest service trail crew. They asked a lot of questions about what improved trails needed work, etc.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Personal? Not at all. 

Personal would be to hike myself all the way up there, just to get a picture of a sign (yes folks, that was specifically targeted toward me because I tried to show how it was really spelled on another forum, when the spelling was brought up). 

Along with some well-meaning compliments on your post, all I did was bring to question why you would keep misspelling the name. No biggie in my eyes.

And I'm with Huge; the handling has come along way, though I was never on your case about it.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

LOAH said:


> Personal? Not at all.
> 
> Personal would be to hike myself all the way up there, just to get a picture of a sign (yes folks, that was specifically targeted toward me because I tried to show how it was really spelled on another forum, when the spelling was brought up).
> 
> ...


Ok Loah as I stated that was a *joke* that at this point HAS gone too far. I told you on the other forum that I was going to take a pic just for you the next time I go up there.

Typical of Marty though to fly off the handle bars and think that I am imcapable of joking. For some reason he has a tough time understanding jokes around here if I am involved and loves to twist what I say into something it is not. I have come to expect that behavior from him and choose not to respond to the attagonistic personal attack posts of his that are frequently directed at me on here. Although I will answer his questions to help him understand things a bit better.

I dind't go just to take a pic of the sign to spite you loah. As you may have seen on that forum I had plans to hit that place on saturday anyway with another member. I didn't get up early enough though and went with FFL instead.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Okay. Big hug. :lol:


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Get a room.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

You guys take things WAY too personally. Not everything is an attack. You guys accuse other people in this post of not being able to take a joke. Hello, pot calling. I was JOkING! You have brought up scrapes w the law in the past on here. Not anyone else. Get over yourselves! Sheesh.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

martymcfly73 said:


> On another note, was it court ordered volunteer trail crew? Aka community service?


cheap shot -oOo-


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Dunkem said:


> martymcfly73 said:
> 
> 
> > On another note, was it court ordered volunteer trail crew? Aka community service?
> ...


Not at all


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

LOAH said:


> Okay. Big hug. :lol:


No kisses though.  Peace be with you and your trout. 8)


----------

